
How much free time do you have? - deegles
https://erikrood.com/Posts/free_time_calc.html
======
amirouche
When put together it seems like a lot. Getting to the point of focus in one
hour for one hour of productivity translates in 4 hours a week of actual free
time. This is depressing but the true reality. What Noam Chomsky says about
wage labor is true.

